# Compatability



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

will a polk psw 111 8" sub work with an elemental designs A3 250 sub?raying:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

It will work, but I personally would not combine the two. The problem you will have is your Polk sub will reach its limits well before the eD sub will. Kinda the weakest link theory. I think you would do better with the eD sub alone.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I also posted in your other thread, Kenny, but I agree with Greg. If you were to get an eD A3-250 I think you will want to use only that as your subwoofer as opposed to mixing it with the PSW-111.

They will likely sound very different to you and mixing the two different sounds won't yield very good results.


----------

